# Brennen CD-RW auf DVD-RW



## lernen.2007 (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein ganz grosses Problem.Ich will eine CD-RW auf eine DVD-RW brennen aber die Software meldet, sobald ich die DVD-RW anlege das es keine passende Medium ist.Er verlangt,dass ich CD-RW anlege.Wie kann ich das in Nero StartSmart beseitigen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Oktober 2005)

Kopierst Du direkt?

Versuch mal erst ein Image zu erstellen und dann zu brennen.


----------



## lernen.2007 (17. Oktober 2005)

warum denn das?Kann ich nicht direkt brennen?

Danke


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. Oktober 2005)

Ich kenn mich mit Nero nur bedingt aus, aber ich koennte mir vorstellen, dass Nero bei einer Direktkopie die gleiche Datentraegergroesse verlangt.


----------

